# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  گزرارش ساز Dj Report Desiner Beta 1 آماد Download شد

## zareimz

Report Designer Beta 1

http://zareimz.googlepages.com/

                                                                            Version 1, 00

 [IMG]J:\Documents and Settings\Zarei\My Documents\My Pictures[/IMG]

این گزارش ساز ابزاری بسیار قوی برای ساخت انواع گزارشات  از بانک های اطلاعاتی است.در این گزارش سازسعی شده تا کاربران بتوانند گزارشات مورد نظر خود را به سرعت و در کمترین زمان ایجاد و ذخیره کنند .



به جرات می توان گفت کاربر هر گزارشی را میتواند با این گزارش ساز ایجاد کند. چرا که ابزارآلات پیش بینی شدهدر این گزارش ساز کاملا منحصر به فرد بوده و گزارش ساز حرفه ای را پیاده سازی کرده است.







ما معتقدیم پویایی این گزارش ساز را هیچ گزارش سازی ندارد. زیرا ما Crystal Report را دوباره  طراحی و ساده کرده ایم تا با ویزاردهای فارسی کاربر پیشــرفته بتواند {هر} گزارش را خود طــراحی ذخیره و با قفل کردن آن , آن را به گزارش ثابت(غیر قابل تغییر) تبدیل کند.








گوشه ای از امکانات جدید این گزارش ساز



1-امکان تهیه چارت در گزارش به صورت Wizard



2-امکان تهیه گزارش 3 بعدی Pivot



3-داری Designer قوی مانند Crystal Report به طوری که کاربرمیتواند بی نهایت Object (متن , فیلد , 



عکس , خط , کادر ...) با هر اندازه , رنگ , فونت در گزارش ایجاد کند.



4-امکان استفاده کاربر از تمامی قسمتهای (Section)گزارش مانند  Crystal Report:



(Report Footer-Header و Page Footer-Header و Group Footer-Header) در صورت لزوم مخفی کردن Section



6- با داشتن این Designer مانند دیگر گزارش سازه محدودیت نمایش عناوین ذیل گزارش و بالای گزارش وجود ندارد.



7- مانند دیگر گزارش سازه ها در صورت تغییر Query و یا بانک اطلاعاتی شما از نظر ساختار گزارش شما خراب نخواهد شد بلکه امکان استفاده از فیلدهای جدید را نیز فراهم میکند.



8- برای افزایش سرعت گزارش فیلترینگ بر روی گزارش انجام نشده بلکه Query شما در بانک اطلاعاتی فیلتر میشود.



9- بر خلاف سایر گزارش سازها , اطلاعات گزارش(Data) در فایل گزارش ذخیره نمی شود (برای افزایش سرعت) 



10- امکان فرمول نویسی کامل , ایجاد فیلدهای Summary و Aggregate به صورت Wizard و استفاده از آنها در تمام قسمتهایگزارش , حتی در فرمولهای دیگر



11- امکان استفاده از فیلدهای ویژه مانند: نقل از صفحه قبل ,شماره سطر , شماره صفحه , تعداد صفحه, تعداد گروه و... در تمامیقسمتهای گزارش



12- امکان رسم جدول( ادامه جدول Detail ) در Section های پایین گزارش به صورت Wizard برای استفاده فیلدهای ته جمع



13- امکان استفاه Can Grow برای فیلدها و اضافه کردن اتوماتیک (Detail(a,b برای رسم الخط



برای دریافت برنامه به لیبک زای مراجعه کنید:
DownLoad Report Designer
http://zareimz.googlepages.com/reportdesignerbeta1

برای دریافت اطلاعات بیشتردر مورد گزارش ساز با آدرس های ذیل مکاتبه کنید.



Zarei@Dr.com or ZareiMZ@Gmail.com








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 :نمونه طراحی با گزارش سلز 



  : چاپ گزارش فوق  


https://barnamenevis.org/attach...1&d=1157034241

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

کریستال ریپورت در Pivot ها راست به چپ رو پشتیبانی نمیکنه، برای این مورد فکری کرده اید؟

----------


## zareimz

بله بله بله بله بله

----------


## mzamani

با تشکر از اقدام شما
اگه ممکنه توضیحاتی در مورد نحوه کار کردن این گزارش ساز و اتصال اون به بانک اطلاعاتی از جمله sql server و نیز استفاده از این نرم افزار به عنوان یک پکیج یا... در برنامه هایی که با دات نت یا دلفی نوشته شده ، هم اینجا بگذارید
متشکرم :لبخند:

----------


## a_mohammadi_m

با سلام
بابا بی خیال ( http://zareimz.googlepages.com/reportdesignerbeta1  کریستال ریپورت رو دوباره طراحی کردیم !!! )
کریستال ریپورت 11  نصب نشده تقریبا  1GB  میشه  
با 12MB  برنامه ، اونو دوباره طراحی کردین ؟
درسته کارتون برای طراحی گزارشهای فارسی خوبه ولی کریستال رو دستم نگیرین
موفق باشین

----------


## mohebbi.saeed

ممنون از شما می خواستم ببینم این کریستال کاملا net. است

----------


## zareimz

**ویرایش شد** 
منظور از دوباره طراحی کردن رقابت با Crystall Report نیست .(چرا که اصلا خود این ابزا از
Crystall Report engine استفاده می کند) بلکه پیاده سازی کلیه امکانات در قالب برنامه ای مفید . راحت . با ویزاردهای فارسی است که هر porgramer و یا End User ی بتواند به راحتی و در مدت زمان کمی گزارش خود را طراحی کند. به طوری که شاید کار کردن و ساختن گزارش با
 Crystall Report  سخت تر و زمان گیر تر خواهد بود..
در ضمن عزیزم (a_mohammadi_m) اگه می خواهی نسخه ای از برنامه در قالب 1 DVD (با حجم 4GB) آماده تحویل است .. خدمتتان تقدیم کنم ..

Mohammad zarei

----------


## zareimz

نسخه جدید برنامه کاملا در برنامه های . net و نیز به صورت Web Base کار میکند. و قابل عرضه است.
ضمن اینکه این ابزار به صورت Componet ارزه شده و در دیگر زبانهای برنامه نویسی مثل دلفی هیچ مشکلی نخواهد داشت.

----------


## CodeMasterX

محصولات جالب و مفیدی دارین.
ممنون از تلاشتون،موفق و شیرین کام باشید!

----------


## vb341

آقا چرا از قیمت محصولتان چیزی نمگین ؟

----------


## zareimz

عزیزم قبلا هم گفته بودم .. قیمت اونها با توجه به امکانت و نحوه پشتیبانی بین 1000000 تا 1500000 تومانقابل تغییر است ..

----------

